
Nomad SMS – Receive a local SMS anywhere in the world - dvko
https://nomadsms.com/
======
__xtrimsky
You should change the way the rates are displayed.

When I saw 5$ (p/m), I thought it was Per Message. And I instantly closed the
window. Later on I came back just to check for another country, and noticed on
another page that it was per month.

But I highly recommend you change:

Pricing (p/m)

to :

Pricing (per month)

~~~
bryceadams
Good point, will fix this up!

~~~
daveasdf
Now the pricing page states "(p/message)". Was this a typo, or is it really $5
per message?

Edit: lower down in the fine print it states "per month", but the table
heading states "p/message".

~~~
bryceadams
Fixed, I'm an idiot. It's per/month.

~~~
jzwinck
The text should literally read "Price (USD per month)". Then it will be clear,
unambiguous, and obviate the need for the snippet at the bottom about "$USD"
(which is not a standard notation).

------
pudo
> Q: Is it secure?

> A: [...] SMS's are impossible to intercept [...].

 _cough_ Are we talking about the same technology?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ0I5tl0YLY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ0I5tl0YLY)

~~~
dogma1138
I worked for Verint some years ago, still have friends that do and they all
laughed at that presentation saying it's about 10 years out of date :)

The "commercial" tracking solutions are hardly as clandestine as people might
think, their major consumers are the cell companies themselves. As their
systems were never designed to facilitate easy tracking and interception they
use those for anything from identifying cloned phones to facilitating court
ordered wire taps. For the most part the capabilities of these systems without
an active participation from the carrier are minimal.

However plenty of other systems exist which require no support from the phone
carrier. e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1l1nRql7JE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1l1nRql7JE)

I love these types of commercials for some reason the cheap acting always
makes me chuckle..

------
jkot
I am bit sceptical. I would not trust phone number associated with my bank
account to similar service. Also double or even triple sim phones are very
cheap and can recieve text globaly.

------
bryceadams
Post on the creation of it if anyone's interested -
[http://bryceadams.com/built-nomad-sms-3-days/](http://bryceadams.com/built-
nomad-sms-3-days/)

Happy to answer any questions and hear your thoughts!

~~~
iqonik
If you change providers, don't change the price. It seems people are willing
to pay the current rate and if anything I would experiment with charging more
whilst getting your costs down!

------
kwhitefoot
I must be missing something. I receive texts from my bank on my Norwegian
number where ever I am in the world. The Nomad SMS web page doesn't explain
why there is a problem.

~~~
bryceadams
Hi! If you didn't have your Norwegian sim card in your phone though, you
wouldn't be able to receive it. Also some people don't have a local sim card
(eg. I travel around Asia, no sim from Australia) and those that do may have
to pay global roaming charges to receive SMSes. I should probably explain the
need for it a bit better. Thanks for checking it out :)

~~~
danpalmer
Yeah, might be good to explain the reasoning. Coming from the UK, I've never
heard of pricing to _receive_ a message, we just don't have it, and I believe
it's actually banned, as the user doesn't have the choice in receiving a
message (unlike a call which they can just not answer).

------
kolev
15 countries is not "anywhere" in the world.

~~~
bryceadams
Yeah, sorry that wasn't clearer. It's just ~15 countries that you can buy a
number for, but you receive the SMS anywhere in the world by email / etc.

~~~
kolev
Thanks for the clarification.

------
mhoad
I am really excited for this service. I tend to pack up and move every 6
months to a new country so things like online banking and what not are
generally a bit of a pain in the ass and require me to carry around multiple
hard tokens. This could well be the end of that which would be a huge help.

------
zhovner
You can get the same with Google Voice.

~~~
bryceadams
I've heard that but just US people for a US number. Anyway, the issue was that
I (Australian) couldn't get an Australian number :) Thanks for checking it
out!

------
NIL8
Let me get this straight... I rent a number from you in another country. I can
give this number out as my own so that others can send me a text. The text
gets forwarded from the rented number to my email. Is this correct?

If so, I can already think of a couple of ways that it could come in handy.

------
ma2rten
If I was you I wouldn't link to the page where you explain how you created the
product.

It might turn potential customers off that you created it only in 3 days.
Also, when they know you used twillo as a backend, they can check out exactly
how much you profit you are making.

------
croisillon
So I tried a couple of countries and noticed an error at least for Austria:
you display the number as +43 0676...

It won't work, it should be without the leading 0 : +43 676 and so on

~~~
bryceadams
That's just how it auto-formats / displays. The numbers are from Twilio and
I've got some customers using Austrian numbers. Sorry for the confusion.

~~~
croisillon
I don't know, the number displayed that way is wrong. With Lithuania for
example you don't display +370 86 instead of +370 6 although locally the
number would be 86 like an austrian local number would be 0676...

------
BuildTheRobots
so basically we're talking a store and forward service that lets you spawn
local numbers capable of receiving SMS.

~~~
bryceadams
Exactly!

------
methou
Can I use this service with Battle.net? They don't support VoIP based SMS
providers.

~~~
bryceadams
As long as they don't send messages from a shortcode number.

